# custom Moots?



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone gotten a custom Moots? How much of an upcharge is it vs. one of their stock frames? Do you have to go through a shop or can you deal directly with Moots? How long does it take to get your frame?


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

Believe I read that it's a $300.00 upcharge. Not sure if I read that in the custom booklet you can call and request or on the web somewhere. I do not believe you can order direct from moots, but can call and speak with them about your measurements. No idea on the time frame.


----------



## b6d6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Custom Moots Up Charge*



FTMD said:


> Believe I read that it's a $300.00 upcharge. Not sure if I read that in the custom booklet you can call and request or on the web somewhere. I do not believe you can order direct from moots, but can call and speak with them about your measurements. No idea on the time frame.


We sell Moots in our shop - First, the upcharge for a complete custom bike is $350. If you only wanted to alter the height of the headtube, or something else minor, they'll only charge you $75. Finally, they will not deal with you directly unless you're purchasing something like a stem or post. With framesets, you'll need to use a dealer. I hope this helps, if you have any other questions please let me know. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

When I got my custom YBB several years ago they did custom runs in batches, so sometimes depending on the timing of the batch (by model if I remember right) and your order your wait time varies. Don't know if they still do it that way...


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Bought one from B6D6...*

Great guy. I'm expecting my Vamoots SL (non-custom) in about 2 weeks. Also bought my Parlee from him.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Other Moots custom input?*

A couple of new questions about the Moots custom program (I couldn’t find these elsewhere on this board):

Given that Moots does all its custom orders through its dealers, I’d be interested to hear thoughts or experiences about the process. How’d the process work for you? What did you like? Any complaints or things you’d do differently? How much contact did you have with Moots (as opposed to through the dealer)? When the dealer sends in the specs/geometry, does anyone at Moots come back to you and discuss their thoughts, suggestions, etc.? 

Moots gets a lot of props for their craftsmanship and customer service (I know there are exceptions), but I haven’t heard much about how this translates to their customs (where these qualities are probably most significant). Thanks.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*custom Moots*

I bought my custom Moots thru a dealer about 400 miles away, Internet. I designed my custom frame at work during lunch hours, drafted up a CAD detailed drawing and then sent it to the dealer and then they forwarded to Moots for feedback. After reviewing my drawing, Moots came back telling my dealer that they did not have any problems building a custom frame from it so I put in my official order from the dealer with a $350 custom upcharge. The dealer quoted me 8 to 10 weeks for delivery and in exactly 8 weeks my custom frame arrived and everything measured precisely per dimensions called for on my drawing. It was kind of boring process for me, as I wish it would show up with something for me to complain about but unfortunately nothing so I had to accept it with a smile. If I had to do it all over again, I would still buy the same frame. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



D-Town said:


> A couple of new questions about the Moots custom program (I couldn’t find these elsewhere on this board):
> 
> Given that Moots does all its custom orders through its dealers, I’d be interested to hear thoughts or experiences about the process. How’d the process work for you? What did you like? Any complaints or things you’d do differently? How much contact did you have with Moots (as opposed to through the dealer)? When the dealer sends in the specs/geometry, does anyone at Moots come back to you and discuss their thoughts, suggestions, etc.?
> 
> Moots gets a lot of props for their craftsmanship and customer service (I know there are exceptions), but I haven’t heard much about how this translates to their customs (where these qualities are probably most significant). Thanks.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*8 months?*

Tigoat, you mean 8-10 weeks, right? I've heard Moots tends to take a while to get the frames out, but...

When you sent in your order, did Moots give any feedback to you or the dealer? When you say Moots didn't have any problem building off your drawing, did Moots provide any comments? (Even if you draw up a great frame, it would be nice to have some indication that Moots takes a look and agrees, or has suggestions, etc.). Thanks.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Oops it is in weeks not months per my previous post. It has been corrected. No, Moots did not give me any feedback about my design, just either they can make it or not. No, I did not have a chance to talk to Moots directly, only thru the dealer. In my case, I was not looking for advice, just wanted them to build a frame from my design. Actually, it made the dealer's job much easier because they did not have to do any fitting. I am sure you could call Moots and talk to John or Dave for general technical feedback but it is highly unlikely they can do a "fit" sesstion with you over the phone. 

The way it works at lease seems to me is that you work with your favorite dealer to come up with a set of dimensions and then Moots will make a custom frame from these dimensions. This is the way I like best, as I do not like the frame builder to tell me what works best for me. Of course, I have the technical background to do this so this may not be the way to go with other riders. Regardless, for a custom frame, you need to know all the dimensions that work specifically for you whether you get the info from your own design, your dealer or from Moots. 

What specifically are you looking for from Moots feedback?

Like I said, my Moots frame was delivered in the middle of July within the time frame quoted, which is exactly 8 weeks. My frame was a custom one of a kind with a very shadow head tube and seat tube angles and with a high degree of sloping top tube so I suspect that the make would have been quicker if it were a frame from their stock chart. 

Thanks!



D-Town said:


> Tigoat, you mean 8-10 weeks, right? I've heard Moots tends to take a while to get the frames out, but...
> 
> When you sent in your order, did Moots give any feedback to you or the dealer? When you say Moots didn't have any problem building off your drawing, did Moots provide any comments? (Even if you draw up a great frame, it would be nice to have some indication that Moots takes a look and agrees, or has suggestions, etc.). Thanks.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Tigoat. That was kind of my impression from your earlier post, but I just wanted to clarify rather than assume. I would not expect (or necessarily want) Moots to do a fit for me or take control over the design. I was more wondering about when you give them your measurements and the dimensions you want if Moots gave you any comments about how those will compare to their stock frame and the type of ride their stock geometry provides. If you’re ordering a custom frame because there are issues with how your body fits the frame and you need to change a particular dimension(s) to accommodate that, then that’s one set of changes that will be made compared with the stock frames Moots offers (I my case I’m looking for a significantly steeper seat tube angle and slightly longer top tube). But I could also see someone going custom because they want to significantly change the way the bike rides or handles (and make it stiffer or less stiff, quicker, or whatever). On the Moots custom order form that there are questions about “how stiff do you want the frame to be” or “how quick do you want the bike to handle”. These are just based on a spectrum or sliding scale, which maybe is fine if you’re just looking to take the existing geometry and tweak the way the bike handles or feels. So I was wondering if at any point in the process Moots communicates what their idea of “a little stiffer” or “a lot stiffer” would be and whether that’s on the same page with what you’re expecting. This is probably all moot for me, since I really like the way the vamoots stock frames ride, I’d just want to tweak the frame to fit me better. It sounds like it didn’t really apply to your order either, since you told Moots exactly the geometry you wanted. But it’s nice to know how Moots has handled prior orders if you’re looking at potentially going through the process with them. I appreciate your sharing your experience.


----------

